# Al Ruwais - as dull as some say?



## DJMCB (Aug 21, 2018)

I’m not looking for nightlife, etc. Just options to keep me busy if I in fact accept an offer I’m anticipating. In general I’d plan to buy a used motorcycle, take advantage of gym facilities, and the usual... reading, TV, internet. Any other activities that might keep me occupied during my non-work hours/days? Thanks in advance.


----------

